# Bison ribeyes



## FishAndBeer (Feb 13, 2022)

Wasn't quite sure where to put this but my local store started carrying bison ribeyes and strip steaks. I've never had bison steaks before so I decided to get a couple and give them a try.






A little pricey per Lb. But they were smaller steaks so not all bad






Seasoned and let them sit on the counter for a bit.






Cooked on the kettle. Did the Just keep flipping method. Flipped every 20 seconds or so until they hit 130. They were super tender and delicious. I am glad I tried them!

Cheers all


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2022)

Looks outstanding


----------



## FishAndBeer (Feb 13, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Looks outstanding


Thanks piney, I was surprised how good they were.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 13, 2022)

Man that looks outstanding! Bison is simply delicious. Nice work and nicely done.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2022)

Looks like you cooked them perfectly! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Feb 13, 2022)

Those look mouth watering!


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 13, 2022)

Both th meat and tater look fantastic.

Like


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 13, 2022)

Man?, I’ve had a lot of Buffalo burgers, but never a steak. Never thought of it until this post! Beautiful cook! Nice cook!


----------



## FishAndBeer (Feb 13, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Man that looks outstanding! Bison is simply delicious. Nice work and nicely done.


Thank you, it was quite good.  I never had Bison before this, maybe a burger but I don't remember to be honest haha. I was surprised on how great these were.


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like you cooked them perfectly! Nice job!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!


MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> Those look mouth watering!


Thank you! They were great.


one eyed jack said:


> Both th meat and tater look fantastic.
> 
> Like


Thanks Jack. I am glad to have Bison available after trying these!


bauchjw said:


> Man?, I’ve had a lot of Buffalo burgers, but never a steak. Never thought of it until this post! Beautiful cook! Nice cook!


Thank you! I think I've had a bison burger in the past but can't recall to be honest. When I saw these at my store I had to jump on it and try it. I usually don't opt for grass fed stuff in general but these were so tender and flavorful me and the lady were in awe.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks Jack. I am glad to have Bison available after trying these!

I think I'm jealous Mark.  There are many cuts of beef that simply aren't available, around here, and I've never seen Bison of any kind.

You did them proud.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 13, 2022)

Top notch cook, nice job!


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Feb 13, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Man?, I’ve had a lot of Buffalo burgers, but never a steak. Never thought of it until this post! Beautiful cook! Nice cook!



I had my first bison ribeye in Dubois, WY at the Cowboy Cafe in July of 2017 and it was amazing. $34 was the price and it was worth every dime.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 14, 2022)

I'd like to see the NY Strip steaks.  Just about my favs from a cow.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2022)

That looks great Mark, They are starting to sell Bison around here once in awhile. This makes me
want to give them a whril.

David


----------



## FishAndBeer (Feb 14, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Thanks Jack. I am glad to have Bison available after trying these!
> 
> I think I'm jealous Mark.  There are many cuts of beef that simply aren't available, around here, and I've never seen Bison of any kind.
> 
> You did them proud.


Thanks!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Top notch cook, nice job!


Thank you


1MoreFord said:


> I'd like to see the NY Strip steaks.  Just about my favs from a cow.


Thanks, I'm usually a ribeye guy. Maybe next time I'll give the strips a try though


DRKsmoking said:


> That looks great Mark, They are starting to sell Bison around here once in awhile. This makes me
> want to give them a whril.
> 
> David


I'd recommend trying it David! They were for sure tasty!


----------



## mike243 (Feb 14, 2022)

Looks great, I have had ribeye's roasts and ground , I think it's as good as any beef I have had. also had a top round steak given to me that was great, the fat on that 1 was yellow and they man said it was from the corn it was fed.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 14, 2022)

Perfectly cooked and a great looking plate.  Had bison roast when I was in Reno, NV. If the steaks are anything like that it had a great flavor!
Jim


----------



## nicefly (Feb 14, 2022)

Wow they sure are proud of those at 21$ a pound.

I have to ask, if you did not know they were bison could you tell the difference?  Just curious about how the meat flavor is different.

And they look great.
Thanks,
John


----------



## FishAndBeer (Feb 14, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, I have had ribeye's roasts and ground , I think it's as good as any beef I have had. also had a top round steak given to me that was great, the fat on that 1 was yellow and they man said it was from the corn it was fed.


Agree as it being as good as any beef I've had. I looked up the great range bison website after trying these and they have all their bison free range grass fed. They actually have quite an entertaining video on their site about their ranching process.


JLeonard said:


> Perfectly cooked and a great looking plate.  Had bison roast when I was in Reno, NV. If the steaks are anything like that it had a great flavor!
> Jim


Thank you. It was fantastic tasting. 


nicefly said:


> Wow they sure are proud of those at 21$ a pound.
> 
> I have to ask, if you did not know they were bison could you tell the difference?  Just curious about how the meat flavor is different.
> 
> ...


Thanks John. Yeah they were a bit expensive per lb but I wanted to do a special valentines dinner for the lady and I. I wouldn't necessarily say it was all to much different than beef. A bit sweeter. Not overly sweet so don't take that the wrong way. Not gamey at all. It tasted like high quality beef IMO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2022)

Streak & Tater Looks Great, Mark!!
I would definitely try them, if we had them here!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Feb 14, 2022)

Looks killer!  Man I want one of those steaks so bad!


----------



## FishAndBeer (Feb 14, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Streak & Tater Looks Great, Mark!!
> I would definitely try them, if we had them here!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear! If you go to the great range bison website, they actually have a feature you can see if any stores carry their bison near by.



sandyut said:


> Looks killer!  Man I want one of those steaks so bad!


Thank you!!!


----------

